# Shoulder replacement and the martial arts?



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2018)

For once this is a health related issue that is not about me.

I was talking with an friend of mine last week who wanted to return to marital arts after a long hiatus due to a rather sever shoulder injury. He was an old school Judoka for many years but hurt his shoulder very badly while working on a farm. He is unable to raise his arm above his shoulder, if he goes beyond that it is quite painful. He is considering a shoulder replacement and he asked me if I knew anything about Martial arts after a shoulder replacement.

I don't. I have dealt with arthritis in my shoulders but nothing like a replacement.

Does anyone have any insight on training martial arts after a shoulder replacement? Is it still possible? Are some styles better than others for this?

Any info would be appreciated

Thanks
Xue


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 13, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> For once this is a health related issue that is not about me.
> 
> I was talking with an friend of mine last week who wanted to return to marital arts after a long hiatus due to a rather sever shoulder injury. He was an old school Judoka for many years but hurt his shoulder very badly while working on a farm. He is unable to raise his arm above his shoulder, if he goes beyond that it is quite painful. He is considering a shoulder replacement and he asked me if I knew anything about Martial arts after a shoulder replacement.
> 
> ...


My teacher’s wife (co-chief instructors) had a shoulder replacement about 1.5-2 years ago.  She’s back at, but I’m unsure of how she’s truly doing with it, as I’m not in her classes due to the scheduling.

Regardless of that, I’d be hesitant about returning to judo.  I’d imagine it would be a try it and see thing.  I’ve never rehabbed a shoulder replacement, so I have no idea on the time frame frame for general recovery, return to sports, nor how long a shoulder replacement is expected to last.  It’s a finite time, just like a hip or knee, but the shoulder isn’t weight bearing, so I’d imagine it should last longer.

Edit:  like the knee and hip, there’s partial replacement (only one joint surface replaced, not both) and full replacement (both surfaces replaced).


----------

